# Darton Magnum CPS 6 - String/Cable Length and Specs



## EX-TPanic (Apr 2, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what the String and cable length are for the Darton Magnum CPS 6?

I am also looking for the original specs for this bow.

Thanks for the help,

Steve


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

You'll find everything you need on Dartons web site, under tuning charts you will find catalogs and tech bulletins for the 2003 Magnum (CPS6)


----------

